# Canister Filter multiple tanks



## thelastlife (Feb 14, 2011)

I have an extra canister filter that will support 150 gallons that I would like to use for three 20 gallon tanks. How will this affect the rate of flow being returned in each tank. Would the plumbing be as simple as connecting each tank to a T connector which connects the main lines?


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Using T's would be far too easy and cause problems. What happens is that no matter what you do, the filter will draw water unevenly, and return it unevenly, sooner or later this imbalance results in a flood.

On a multi tank system, one way or another, you need to prevent this from occuring. Typically this is done in LFS by drilling the tanks and installing overflows, and letting the water drain to a sump below the tanks. Another way is to connect the tanks in serries so that water flows from one tank to another, in sort of a loop. 

In any case, make sure the filter will not back siphon if the power is turned off. That will also cause a flood.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I connected multiple tanks together and while not using a canister filter atm on them, it could easily. What you do is get some PVC and make U's with 3 straight pieces and two elbows. These go in the tank, you then put a piece of airhose in the tube and suck out the air. This creates a siphon between them and will keep the water levels the same. So you put the intake in tank 1, say. Then the output of the filter goes in tank 3. This will cause the water level in tank 1 to drop as it draws water. It will pull water from tank 2 that it is connected to. Tank 2 will drop and pull water from tank 3 to equalize water levels. Tank 3 will be refilled from the filter. The key is making sure you use enough PVC U's and they are big enough to handle the water flow. Mine is working great and I'm using 3 10g's for shrimp with the water stability of a 30gal but I can keep separate shrimp that I don't want to breed with each other. Here is my thread about it with some pics and other have posted pics on their setup as well.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s.../175606-connecting-multiple-shrimp-tanks.html


----------



## gudgeon_42 (Mar 4, 2012)

You should also take into consideration that if the three tanks are connected and a disease or parasite outbreak happens in one tank now your other two tanks are going to get it as well.


----------



## ryc120 (Jan 17, 2012)

gudgeon_42 said:


> you should also take into consideration that if the three tanks are connected and a disease or parasite outbreak happens in one tank now your other two tanks are going to get it as well.


+1!


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

The only way it will be foolproof is if you drill the tanks and the drain lines out of any one of those tanks can handle the input from the the canister without diversion to the others. Stuff happens (all the time); drains/returns get plugged, etc. and you'll never be able to predict which will happen and when. Years ago, I tried to daisy-chain smaller tanks with U-tubes between them and it just didn't work in the long run.

Mechanical issues aside, there's already been several cautions about cross-contamination. Not to be taken lightly.

I just completely revamped my fish room and the only thing the smaller tanks share is lighting and a large air pump.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I run 2 U tubes on each of mine to avoid any problems. bigger tubes and more of them for more flow and shouldn't have a problem. If you look at my thread, there is other users that have tanks running like this for years with no problem.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have used the set up described by GeToChKn connecting 2 tanks, but not 3. I watched it daily, of course, every time I fed the fish, but the only time there was a hint of a problem was when the tanks needed to be topped off. I had the tubes deep enough into the tanks that there never was a problem, but I could see an issue coming up if I did not top them off promptly. 
I could even do a water change, carefully, removing water from the left tank and adding it to the right tank and they stayed the same level. 

Surprisingly my 3-spot Gourami got the 'frequent flier' miles! He was constantly visiting the other tank, never knew where I would find him. 

Anyway, do not depend on ball valves or any other method of trying to equalize a system like this. Use some form of connection that will auto-correct so the levels will stay the same.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Diana said:


> I have used the set up described by GeToChKn connecting 2 tanks, but not 3. I watched it daily, of course, every time I fed the fish, but the only time there was a hint of a problem was when the tanks needed to be topped off. I had the tubes deep enough into the tanks that there never was a problem, but I could see an issue coming up if I did not top them off promptly.
> I could even do a water change, carefully, removing water from the left tank and adding it to the right tank and they stayed the same level.
> 
> Surprisingly my 3-spot Gourami got the 'frequent flier' miles! He was constantly visiting the other tank, never knew where I would find him.
> ...


I have mine with sponges over the intake to prevent shrimp from travelling from tank to tank and have 2 tubes per tank to help with flow. My tubes go down to a few inches from the bottom so unless my tank gets 90% low on water, it won't be a problem. Each tank has a sponge filter plus an aquaclear filter and then I have an internal fluval filter in tank 1 that pushes water to tank 3. I just changed about 8 gallons of the 30 a little while ago. Drained from the middle tank and filled up there and the tanks stayed the same level as fast as I could drain and refill, so the siphons are working fine.


----------



## rfassbi2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Just bought one of these for a reactor

Victor-CO2-Regulator-Two-Stage-VTS253A-BRAND-NEW they still have one left on eBay.

Apparently the VTS253B is the model you want not the A. Mine might have been modded to go up to 30psi. This had all the parts and already fit my CO2 tank (had GCA320 on it) so I was ready to go.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well technically 253A can be used no issues as long as you are using a reactor. Although I have a VTS253B type model right now that only goes up to 30psi on the gauge which should mean it's max 15psi pumping co2 through a mr aqua diffuser disc.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

You do know this topic is about canister filters and not regulators correct?


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

deeda said:


> You do know this topic is about canister filters and not regulators correct?


I think the forum software got confused and cross posted haha.


----------

